# Thousand sons bits



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a miniatures website the sells conversion bits for Thousand sons?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I do not believe they are available separately. Only as the tsons boxed set.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh well. I'll probably just buy a spare box of Thousand Sons and make a mold for the heads. That way I can use the head casts on regular chaos marines.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/thousand-sons-helmets-x2-p-421.html


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good point notsoevil. Forgot about the bits suppliers. You could probably get away with just buying the heads provided there is some stock.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> You could probably get away with just buying the heads provided there is some stock.


unable to purchase the Thousand sons at the moment, had them on order for three months.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i happen to have one metal head and front torso from the TS
although its a bit overkill to send those halfway around the world... not to speak of shipping expenses


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Maxmini do some nice heads which would be suitable.

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=60

The one on the left is very TS influenced. Although they are a mixed pack, I think you can request for 10 of the same helmet.


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

I found these i dont know if this is the kind of things your looking for.
http://sciborminiatures.com/pow.php?absol=1&co=i/conversion_parts/big/egiptian_parts01.jpg
http://www.shapeways.com/model/290448/10_egyption_headdress_w__bird.html?gid=sg74430


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the links guys!


----------

